# Partage connexion internet mac-pc



## axelouka (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
mon problème est simple...j'ai un Imac connecté à internet par airport...ce même mac est relié à un pc par ethernet...le partage de fichiers entre les deux fonctionnent très bien...toutefois, je voudrais que le pc se connecte à internet en passant par le mac, mais j'arrive à rien...quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? merci d'avance...il va de soi que je pourrais connecter directement le pc en wifi au routeur mais comme il s'agit d'un usage d'appoint du pc sur le net, je n'ai pas envie d'investir là-dedans...donc, comment partager la connexion internet du mac et faire en sorte que le pc la voit?


----------



## Alan571 (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Tu vas dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me / Partage et Onglet "Internet" tu coche "Ethernet int&#233;gr&#233; puis tu clique sur "D&#233;marrer", il y aura un message concernant le FAI, tu t'en occupe pas, tu clique sur OK. Et cela devrait fonctionner.

Sur ton PC, il faut mettre dans les connexions r&#233;seau TCP/IP en automatique.


----------



## axelouka (13 Décembre 2006)

merci pour cette réponse rapide, malheureusement, ça ne marche toujours pas...


----------



## Alan571 (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Si j'ai bien compris, tu as :

Internet <--------> routeur Wifi <----Airport-----> iMac <---C&#226;ble Ethernet-----> PC

Si tu as le partage de fichier qui fonctionne entre le MAC et le PC, tu devrais pouvoir avoir l'internet sur le PC. 

Comment sont configur&#233; ton PC et ton MAC ?

Si tu n'y arrive pas va voir sur MACADSL, il y a des tuto's pour cela.


----------



## canibal (14 Décembre 2006)

fait attention a ce que l'interface ethernet de ton pc et de ton mac soient configur&#233;es en statique, que ton masque de sous r&#233;seau corresponde avec celui de l'interface ethernet de ton mac, et que la passerelle de ton pc soit l'adresse ethernet de ton mac

Internet  88,88,90,236<--------> routeur Wifi 192,168,0,1/255,255,255,255/88,88,90,254 <----Airport----->192,168,0,2/255,255,255,0/192,168,0,1 iMac 192,168,1,1/255,255,255,0<---C&#226;ble Ethernet----->192,168,1,2/255,255,255,0/192,168,1,1< PC

voil&#224; msieur

er attention aussi aux DNS


----------



## wix (12 Janvier 2008)

J'ai le même problème et je ne trouve pas de solution (c'est pas faute d'avoir parcouru tous les forums :rateau

J'ai un Mac qui reçoit internet par ethernet et j'aimerai en faire profiter mon pc (je sais c'est mal) portable.

J'utilise le partage de connexion du MAC pour transférer de l'ethernet vers le Wifi, et je devrais me connecter au wifi du Mac avec le PC.

Seulement voilà, le PC et le MAC ne parlent pas le même language ... impossible de me connecter au wifi du Mac.








et là j'ai jamais de réponse de la part du MAC... Je n'ai vu nul part comment configurer le wifi du partage de connexion.

quelqu'un sait-il comment faire ?

P.S. : alors qu'un simple réseaux entre les 2 en wifi fonctionne tout à fait ce qui me fait penser que le prob vient du mac

j'ai trouvé ça :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89153
mais ça ne résoud pas le prob
d'abord je ne sais pas si l'outil de configuration réseau marche dans ce cas (avec ifconfig j'ai 2 adresses 10.0.2.1-< donnée par le partage internet et l'autre que je décide moi même 192.x... ->donnée par l'outil de configuration réseaux).


----------



## tadaa9 (21 Juin 2010)

Merci Alan571 ! Je pensais pas que c'était aussi facile. J'ai juste du ensuite accepter des connexions au niveau de mon pare feu pour que cela passe. Mais là impeccable. Mon pc est sous Ubuntu.


----------



## Rom33 (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Je me permets de faire remonter ce topic car je n'arrive pas à partager à la connexion de mon mac vers un PC.

Voilà le problème:
J'ai une clé 3G et j'ai configuré Airport pour qu'il partage la connexion internet.
J'ai pu me connecter avec un autre mac sans problème, ça marche parfaitement.
Par contre quand j'essaye avec un PC sous vista, il me dis quasi-instantanemment qu'il n'a pas de réponse de la part de mon mac donc il refuse de se connecter...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

